# Catching swarm- lure types



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

I can't find my lemon essence (?) and have heard on this forum about using Lemon Pledge or could we use Lemon extract?? Are there any cons to using either Lemon Pledge or the extract?

I'm putting my swarm trap out on Monday and want to have the best invitation available.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I think walmart should have some essential oils, maby in the pharmacy. If not maby some health food store. I tried an off brand lemon pledge but it is too easy to get lemongrass oil to go to all the work of putting out traps and then not just get what you need.
I have finally emptied my first little bottle in my third year of trapping with a dozen or so traps out.
I would just buck up and buy some. This is coming from a guy that just hates to go to the store and hates buying things. If you knew my you would know that is true. Just go by a small bottle and it will last a long time.
gww


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm not going out till Tuesday but will get some then.

Just to know though- Has anyone tried Lemon Pledge or lemon extract with any success?


----------



## thesecurityeagle (Jun 21, 2016)

Sr. Tanya said:


> I'm not going out till Tuesday but will get some then.
> 
> Just to know though- Has anyone tried Lemon Pledge or lemon extract with any success?


Lemongrass oil....Its the recommended along with old queen tinctures. The pledge....too many chemicals to even think about that.


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

OK Lemongrass oil it is. Hadn't thought of the extra chemicals.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Michael Bush used to mention lemon pledge as an alternative lure. It might be on his site somewhere.
Bill


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Well that will help explain the wash boarding.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Bought mine on AMazon for about 6 bucks.


----------



## ahwolle (Sep 20, 2016)

Michael Bush references it on his website: http://www.bushfarms.com/beesferal.htm

Here are a couple of more references:
http://forums.gardenweb.com/discussions/1746785/built-the-hives-need-to-attract-bees
http://www.bee-removals.com/top-10-swarm-attractants.html
http://beekeeperlinda.blogspot.com/2010/03/cindy-bee-speaks-on-how-to-collect.html

Here are the ingredients: http://www.whatsinsidescjohnson.com/us/en/brands/pledge/pledge-lemon-clean
Here's an MSDS: http://www.officedepot.com/pdf/msds/374904.pdf

The key here is that you would be trying to attract the bees with Pledge; not feed it to them. You’d just be using a few squirts. If it's any consolation, kids have been chewing on furniture cleaned with Pledge for decades. Not to mention that the reason we all know the smell is that some of us who use it have been inhaling it for decades.

Aside from the chemicals, the biggest drawback may be that at least one person said Pledge doesn’t last as long as the essential oils. So while the latter could be your best (albeit more expensive) bet, the former might do in a pinch.

Sounds like a fun experiment. Think I'll try side-by-side traps: one with Pledge; one with lemongrass. If the Pledge works, will let you know if we end up with any three-headed bees.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

amazon or ebay make sure it's "pure" lemon grass oil


----------



## dr4ngas (Mar 19, 2014)

try Walgreens I have found three or four different oils.


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

*ahwolle* et al,

Thank you for all your thoughts and information.

Now I have to see where the best place is to put up my hand made nuc, which is what I'm using for the swarm trap.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Michael Bush used to mention lemon pledge as an alternative lure

Pledge used to smell like lemongrass oil. The last time I used some in desperation when I couldn't find my LGO, it did not anymore. Smelled more like lemon juice. I would try get lemongrass essential oil.


----------



## Shh-Boom (Mar 11, 2016)

I got my LGO at the local WalMart - pharmacy area.


----------



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)

If I can't find lemongrass oil will lavender or other scents work to attract them to a watering area? Other good oils to use besides lemongrass?

Thanks


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Any scent can be useful for water. Horse manure seems to work fine...


----------



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)

Sorry everyone another stupid question. How often do I put the lemongrass oil down? Does it go away after a week or 2?


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

FlowerPlanter said:


> amazon or ebay make sure it's "pure" lemon grass oil


I bought a pint of so called pure lemongrass oil off ebay last year.Never got a swarm nor even any bees checking the boxes out.The boxes I had used the swarm commander in before I ran out all caught swarms.With swarm commander bees were visiting in minutes.


----------



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)

Anyone? How long does a scent last on like a wooden fence post exposed to the elements?

Thanks


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

I have used lemon grass oil but now I use "Swarm Commander". and have much better results. It is expensive ($33 shipped to me) but one bottle is more than enough to last two years. I caught 21 swarms last year.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Anyone? How long does a scent last on like a wooden fence post exposed to the elements?

Honey bees have 165 odorant-receptor genes. This is twice what Drosophila (fruit flies) and Anopheles (mosquitos) have. I find once a year is sufficient in a bait hive. I don't know how long it lasts outdoors, but probably longer than you can smell it...


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Have been carrying a little vial of lemongrass oil in my tool box for a couple years now.
This year I bought some Swarm Commander because I'd smelled it and had a buddy spray a couple traps for me.
That stuff is strong. Only takes a little spritz. 
Today I retrieved a swarm from a branch on one of our pear trees. They tend to swarm to them a lot.
Great because they aren't that tall. Sprayed the swarm real good with watered down syrup and shook them into a box then brushed the rest in with the bee brush. Of course the scouts were coming back and were frantically looking for the swarm but were super confused by a trap with swarm commander applied. Had the stuff in my open tool box inside a sealed ziplock bag on the tialgate of the truck. The bees were all over it. Have been collecting swarms a few seasons and never have seen anything like that. I think it's actually worth the price which is high. $15/ounce bee perfume.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

I bought LGO at a local vitamin shop. I put a couple drops on a Q tip and rub it on the entrance. I then put the Q tip in a zip lock bag partially opened sitting on top of the frames. This keeps a scent for months. Last year I caught 5 out of 5 this way. This year I set 8 traps and have caught 6 so far.


----------

